# UCLA MFA Film: statement of purpose vs personal statement?



## VBM (Oct 18, 2021)

Hello, I was wondering if anybody knew what exactly the different vibes/content UCLA want for their statement of purpose )1-2 pages) and the general application personal statement? Thanks! MFA Film btw


----------

